
Crusader Sees Wealth as Cure for Caste Bias - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/30/world/asia/30caste.html?em=&pagewanted=all
======
giardini
The caste system will die only slowly. It's present here in the good ole USA
too.

I have a work cohort who is Indian. He claims the caste system is no longer in
use in India but dismisses the Dalits: "Ah, those people! Those people are no
good!"

~~~
gaius
The caste system in India is truly shocking. It makes the old Apartheid regime
in SA pale into insignificance. I can't understand why there isn't horror in
the West. I can only assume it's because it doesn't polarize as easily into
white/black.

There's a Ghandi quote in which he says Western civilization "would be a good
idea". But wasn't he a Brahmin, top of the Indian social tree?

